# jack jackd wie funktionierts?

## Tinitus

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein gutes Howto um jack zum Laufen zu bekommen? Irgendwie ist es auf die Platte als eine Abhängigkeit gekommen....und nun ist es immer mehr Essig mit der Tonausgabe bei vilen Programmen.

In anderen Distris hält der jackd ja wohl Einzug.

Danke schon mal für jeden Tipp.

G. Roland

Edit: Audacity ist wohl das Programm das den jackd mit auf Platte gebracht hat. Mittlerweile ist es auch das einzige Programm, welches noch eine Tonausgabe produziert. Hatte dazu schon mal einen Thread.

Ich benutze sonst alsa.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-844174-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., bist du dir sicher das du so einen Jack low-latency Audio Server wirklich benötigst...?

AFAIK bringt es nur etwas wenn auch ein entsprechend optimierter Realtime-Kernel verwendet wird.

Ansonsten schau zb hier:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/JACK

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/sound/realtime.xml =(Vorsicht, einiges scheint zZt nicht aktuell zu sein)

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm.., bist du dir sicher das du so einen Jack low-latency Audio Server wirklich benötigst...?
> 
> AFAIK bringt es nur etwas wenn auch ein entsprechend optimierter Realtime-Kernel verwendet wird.
> 
> Ansonsten schau zb hier:
> ...

 

Nein brauchen tu ich das nicht wirklich. Nur irgendwie werde ich es nicht wieder los.

G. Roland

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Nein brauchen tu ich das nicht wirklich. Nur irgendwie werde ich es nicht wieder los.

  Dann hast du vermutlich irgendein Paket mit USE=jack gebaut, welches dann den jack-audio-connection-kit Server als Abhängigkeit zieht.

Schau zb mit 

```
euse -I jack

grep jack /etc/portage/package.use
```

 usw und entferne die Abhängigkeit wieder.

----------

## Erdie

Ich verwende Jack professionell zusammen mit Ardour, Audacity und Rosegarden. Wenn du den installiert hast, bedeutet das erstmal gar nichts, da die meisten Programmen dir im Setup anbieten ob du Alsa, Jack, OSS oder was auch immer verwenden willst. Und solange der jack server nicht gestartet ist, blockiert er auch keine anderen asla basierten Anwendungen. 

Also, dass Audacity das einzige Programm ist, was noch Soundausgabe hat, muß nicht zwingend damit zusammenhängen, dass du jack instlalliert hast.

BTW: Jack macht nciht so viel Sinn mit billigen Soundkarten z. B. Onboard. Damit ist es aufgrund des Hardwaredesigns schwierig niedrige Latenzen zu erreichen. Einen optimierten Realtime Kernel braucht man nicht unbedingt, ein paar STandardoptionen genügen z. .b "low latency Desktop" 1000Hz Timer etc. Darüberhinaus ist es wichtig, dass Jack selbst mit Reatimeprio läuft. Das ist mit wenigen Settings laut Anleitung gentan.

Also nochmal: Die Anwesenheit von Jack ist erstmal kein Grund anzunehmen, dass verschiedenen Programmen keinen Sound liefern - sofern Jack nicht gestartet ist.

-Erdie

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

Jack kann auch ohne Realtimekernel usw. Sinn machen, aber das mal bei Seite, aus welchen Quellen hast Du denn Audacity/Jack installiert? Wenn Du Jack nämlich aus dem pro-audio-Overlay installiert hast, dann hast Du vielleicht auch solche Späße wie jackd-init oder die dbus-Variante von Jack installiert.

Allerdings wie schon erwähnt, Jack sollte von alleine eigentlich gar nicht laufen (Ausnahme jackd-init) und somit auch nichts blockieren. Ich vermute auch mal, dass Du Audacity nicht automatisch startest, kannst Du vielleicht einfach mal mittels qjackctl überprüfen, ob jack läuft, wenn Du keinen Ton hast? Eigentlich sollte auch ein laufender Jack niemandem die Audioausgabe rauben, entweder man kann das Programm über Jack mit dem Ausgang verbinden oder es verbindet sich einfach so anders. Bei mir läuft zum Beispiel eigentlich pulseaudio und das verträgt sich eigentlich ganz gut mit Jack.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

